
Go: It Mostly Doesn't Suck - ingve
https://athornton.github.io/go-it-mostly-doesnt-suck/#/step-1
======
dvddgld
I always enjoy content of this style, entertaining and effective. There’s no
unnecessary filler and I get to laugh along the way.

I’ve briefly used golang before and the experience was very smooth. Will find
out soon whether it continues to be painless in a more complex context.

~~~
Finnucane
Hate the slide presentation. Got tired of clicking through tiny chunks without
knowing when it would end.

